# Would anyone be interested in drawing my horse??



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i would but im only just learning to draw myself, thanks for the oppurtunity though.

lovly horse.
grest confimation


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

I would appreciate it. Thanks, she is my baby.


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*I cannot draw so I tried a photo edit*

I can not draw so I tried a photo edit:


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*and another try*

Turned above photo into a pencil edit:


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

*and the last edit*

Turned above photo into another look:


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I might have a go at the first picture of your horse. I havent drawn for awhile but I think I could probably do something with it  It's a lovely picture!


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Minitaz: Those are so pretty, thankyou so much!
Welshpony15: The first one is my favourite if you could draw it that would be amazing!


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

You are welcome VintageMatch


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I could do a pencil, but hows about a digital painting?


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Lovethesaddlebreds: That would be cool!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I well give it a shot. It might be awhile. I am trying to draw a few more


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd love to give her a try. She has a kind face.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey
me and my friend(jade) are not doing drawings atm, but we can always make a collage/edit for you of your horse if you wanted us to.
but it is up2u
thanks


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

I would love anything you guys would make!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok, sure we will hopefully have either an edit/collage or both up on soon, could u please tell us the name of your horse?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my attempt at drawing your horse. Enjoy!


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Liz Norris: That is amazing!! I love it! I'm going to put it everywhere. 
Jackieebitu: her name is Vintage Match , her barn name is Vinty


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okay thankyou.
the collage will be up soon!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

right.
i hope you likee it.
we spent alot of time on this


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

myself and jackiee love doing edits and collages so if you would like any more post some pictures on to jackiee and mines thread. thanks


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ill try and draw her, she is really pretty.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow Jackieebitu, that is ssooo cool I love it


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks ladybugsgirl!! She is super pretty, she knows she is pretty too.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks! 
vintagematch!


----------

